# How much HP can stock components handle?



## cannonballkyle25 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm planning on adding some upgrades to my 2005.5 Jetta:

-UnitedMotorsport SRI, Manifold and tune
-Cold Air Intake (anyone know which one would work/fit well with this setup?)
-AWE Exhaust
-Neuspeed Power Pulley Kit

Will this put me over 200 HP? I noticed the UM tune only supports up to 200 HP. If it does put me over 200, what else would need to be changed?


----------



## Kevin_FaKin_spLits (Aug 1, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## bmxer13 (May 9, 2012)

Well you have an 05. Which that motor only makes around 150-155hp. Someone please correct me if im wrong but everything you have up there MINUS the tune would put you at about 175 maybe 180hp. Don't know what the tune will open the engine up to but im guessing you'll be just shy of 200hp. Someone please correct me if im wrong on this.
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Damn I hate to be that guy but search/read. 

The 2.5 market is fairly thin and this has been covered a million times

Do the parts you listed and will be at 190-200whp.

/thread


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> Damn I hate to be that guy but search/read.
> 
> The 2.5 market is fairly thin and this has been covered a million times
> 
> ...


it seems that for some reason noobs have been asking the stupidiest questions... :facepalm: 

its fun to mess with them, to the very least!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

thygreyt said:


> it seems that for some reason noobs have been asking the stupidiest questions... :facepalm:
> 
> its fun to mess with them, to the very least!


This. Lol


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cut him some slack...sure it has been covered, but let's help the guy out.

With that said...the question in the thread title is not quite what you asked in the body of the thread. Like the others said, you will be at your target level with the items listed. If what you are really meaning to ask is "will the internals handle 200hp" or "will the injectors and fuel pump keep up"...the answer would be yes to both. Forced induction?...then you might want to start beefing up. 

Regardless, a good idea would be a better clutch if you have the cash...possibly a good single mass conversion. Also better motor mounts never hurt.


----------



## bmxer13 (May 9, 2012)

regal7point5 said:


> Cut him some slack...sure it has been covered, but let's help the guy out.
> 
> With that said...the question in the thread title is not quite what you asked in the body of the thread. Like the others said, you will be at your target level with the items listed. If what you are really meaning to ask is "will the internals handle 200hp" or "will the injectors and fuel pump keep up"...the answer would be yes to both. Forced induction?...then you might want to start beefing up.
> 
> Regardless, a good idea would be a better clutch if you have the cash...possibly a good single mass conversion. Also better motor mounts never hurt.


+1

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, that pretty well sums it up. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

I believe the UM tune stating that it only supports up to 200hp is just because the injectors are starting to get maxed out once the power goes much above 200hp. Engine internals are safe though. We have a few running close to 400whp with stock compression and stock internals. :thumbup:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I believe the UM tune stating that it only supports up to 200hp is just because the injectors are starting to get maxed out once the power goes much above 200hp. Engine internals are safe though. We have a few running close to 400whp with stock compression and stock internals. :thumbup:


Give me 1/all of those cars? :laugh:


----------

